# Will this work?



## aquarium kid (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey everyone

I am planning to set up a planted tank following tom barr's non co2 method, it is a 46 gallon bowfront. I just got the 36 inch finnex ray 2 for christmas. I know this is probaly to much light but I have it over a dirty glass top so less gets through.
For substrate I want I think I going to do one bag of fluorite red (only one because i am on a budget and the LFS has a bag for $15. Its less then usual because it has been in the store for a while), turface or shultz, and cap it with pool filter sand. The tank is currently running and fully cycled so I want to have a good plan for the substrate so I only have to drain it once. Will this substrate work well? What else should I add?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...cussions/86524-noob-questions.html#post646409

Duplicate post


----------

